# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  С помощью селфи можно снять отпечатки пальцев, предупреждают эксперты

## olejah

Исследователи из Национального Института Информатики в Японии утверждают, что отпечатки пальцев могут быть извлечены из фотографий. Эксперт Исао Эчизен (Isao Echizen) рассказал, что отпечатки пальцев могут быть скопированы с фотографий, сделанных с расстояния до трех метров. При этом снимки должны быть четкими и сделанными при хорошем освещении.

Технология, необходимая для репликации отпечатков пальцев не считается передовой, но для завершения ее разработки потребуется около двух лет.

«Если пользователь, например, покажет жест «виктория» (распространенный жест, означающий победу или мир) перед камерой, то его отпечатки пальцев вполне могут стать широкодоступными. Рисунок отпечатков пальцев может быть воссоздан, если они находятся в фокусе с сильным освещением в кадре» - говорит Эчизен.

Требуемое расстояние (не менее трех метров), по словам исследователя, позволит охватить отпечатки всех, кто увлекается так называемыми селфи-фото. Исследовательская группа создала прозрачную пленку оксида титана, которая маскирует отпечатки в фотографиях.

Полученные результаты представляют особый интерес для Японии, так как в культуре азиатских стран жест «виктория» очень популярен и имеет особое значение.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

